# My Dear Aurorum



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

Aurorum passed away this afteroon. I found her just now. She died in a most unexpected way, and it made me really sad. She tried to eat one of the ghost shrimp, which was too big for her, and it got stuck in her throat and she died. I found her with the shrimp still sticking out of her mouth. I won't forget her, and she was my first female betta. I never got to know her personatlity, but I miss her. The day I got her, she looked at me and I knew I had to take her home. She was a beautiful gold with black freckles all over her, with beautiful red fins. I didn;'t know her tail type, and I never got a good picture of her. She was doing really well, and I'm sad she passed this way. RIP my girl, I'll miss you.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sorry about Aurorum.


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks. It's the first betta that's died under my care.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

She literally bit off more then she could chew. Poor thing. Sometimes they're their own worst enemy. The feistiness we love about them gets them into trouble.


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

Yea. It's dissapointing. I removed the other ghost shrimp from the tank and now I'm all paranoid that my other fish will choke and die so the lucky shrimp get a tank to themselves.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Sorry you lost your fish. RIP Aurorum


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Poor little fishie! I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

Aww,I am so sorry for your lose!


----------

